# Giro Manifest, I think it looks good...but how do I mount a light?



## upupdown (Aug 16, 2020)

So I know the popular view is that the new Giro Manifest helmet is ugly. For whatever reason I kind of like it and am considering picking one up. My main hold up, other than the price, is how to mount a light or camera. My guess is that the standard velcro strap mounts might prevent the two layers from moving, and negating a key safety feature. Has anyone used this helmet? What are the thoughts overall? 

Has anybody come up with a way to mount a camera/light? What is the thought on using velcro light/camera mounts even with a standard MIPS liner (would this interfere with the MIPS liner?)


----------



## upupdown (Aug 16, 2020)

Well went ahead and picked up the manifest. I actually really think this helmet looks great in person. The fit and feel is also excellent, really nice coverage and super lite.

Well in case anyone else wonders about the accessory mounting of a light or camera I was able to find a solution. Giro makes a universal accessory mount (uses Go Pro style interface) that works well with the helmet. The key is the bands of the mount go around the "AURA" bridge which forms the exo-skeleton of the outer shell. Because this mounting method does not make contact with the inner shell the spherical MIPS freely moves as intended. Hope this helps anyone looking for this type of solution.


----------



## DeeCount (Oct 3, 2020)

How does the manifest fit? Is it true to size, a little small, or a little large? My head is right at the edge of the med and large sizing (58.5). Found a great sale but don't want to have to deal with shipping back a helmet that doesn't fit if I don't have to 👍


----------

